# S&W M&P Semi-Auto Pistols Quiz!



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*S&W M&P Semi-Auto Pistols Quiz!*

I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course and now I am on the S&W M&P Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the near future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them hopefully correctly but during my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. I have conflicting answers.

*Can you help me determine the correct answers for these few quiz questions? Please correct my wrong answers!*

Thanks for your help.

Note #10. Like other striker fired guns, the M&P's trigger must be pulled before taking the slide off of the frame. - True or False

Note #11. The trigger safety engages what gun part and prevents it from moving, thus preventing the gun from being fired unless the finger is pulling the trigger? 
a)	The hammer 
b)	The striker 
c)	The firing pin blocking safety 
d)	The trigger bow (bar)

Note #12. The trigger return spring pulls the trigger bar 
a)	outward and down
b)	inward and down 
c)	up and outward 
d)	up and inward

Note #13. What disconnects the trigger bar from the sear? 
a)	The firing pin safety 
b)	The trigger 
c)	The shoulder of the extractor 
d)	The lower portion of the rear sight 
e)	The cam on the inside of the slide

Note #14. What part moves the slide stop up when the magazine is empty? 
a)	The ejector- 
b)	The follower 
c)	The slide tongue 
d)	The slide cam

Note #15. The manual thumb safety blocks what gun part? 
a)	The sear 
b)	The trigger 
c)	The trigger bar (or bow) 
d)	The striker

Note #16. How many different parts make up the magazine? 
a)	1 
b)	3 
c)	5 
d)	7

Note #17. In order to take the slide off of the frame, the slide must be pulled rearward and 
the takedown lever must be pulled 
a)	up 
b)	down 
c)	out

Note #18. The recoil spring coil binds. - True or false


----------

